# Sore ankles?



## aussiegirl1989 (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm just new here so I hope I put this in the right section.

When I finished my ride yesterday I noticed something that keeps happening every time I ride. And it's not a huge deal but maybe I'm doing something wrong so if anyone has any opinions it would be greatly appreciated. 

Ok so I used to have a reallyyy bad chair seat from years of trail riding and doing nothing else (I still slip into it sometimes), so now when I ride I spend a great deal of concentration on not letting my legs slip forward. My toes come out sometimes still, especially when I'm trotting but for the main part I think they're pointed in. 

Anyway to get to the point, now whenever I dismount I find that my ankles are _really_ sore! It doesn't last very long only when I initially dismount. So it's not like I'm hobbling around for hours, but it does make it harder to gracefully dismount. 

I did take about a year off horse riding and am only just starting to come back into it so maybe they're just getting used to it again?


----------

